# Citrus Wood for Driftwood?



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

We recently purchased a home with a dying citrus tree in the back yard...many of the branches are already long dead & look interesting. Can I use this for driftwood in my planted tanks?
(I'm not sure exactly what type of citrus tree it is.) 
I was wondering because I heard that citrus makes for good bird perches because it's a hard wood?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've never seen any citrus wood that hung around long enough to dry out/cure, maybe because it is all in mostly warm and humid climates. I say go ahead and give it a shot. Make sure you boil or otherwise treat it, soak it, etc... and remove any soft/rotting wood before putting it in your tank.

You may want to check it regularly (weekly for a few a months) for any soft spots or other signs of rotting. You may also get some fungus at first on the wood despite boiling/treating, but that typically goes away on it's own after a couple weeks or so.

-Dave


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree, try it out but make sure to clean off any bark or soft wood. Soft wood is wood that dents or scratches off when you use your finger nail on it.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's a photo of the tree....








Some of it is still alive but the grey branches are obviously long dead-it was probably hit by some disease or pest infestation...


----------



## supatank (May 26, 2012)

How did it go and do you have a image of the tank with it?


----------



## acuaristico (Mar 1, 2011)

Treat it first, if it not rot in water you can use it. I read that you can use some type of sealant on it but Im not shure.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Guys, this thread is 3 years old. There is an excellent sticky thread on wood for the planted aquarium at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/66154-wood-choice-planted-tank.html


----------



## supatank (May 26, 2012)

Quick question before i jump over to the other thread. i have a dead tangelos tree (citrus family) that i want to used as a driftwood (root part) for my tank, but cannot find any information at all on it (safe, not safe, hardwood?leak oil? sap? etc...). i have crystal shrimp and don't want them to died because of my lack of knowledge. Any info would be grateful, Thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a link to the sticky thread we have on wood.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/66154-wood-choice-planted-tank.html


----------



## supatank (May 26, 2012)

I read thru the whole thread with no answered to my question. i also posted my question there, but there no reply. it seem that i am getting more of a respond thru this tread then the other one. so if you have any advice, would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry about the circular links, supatank. It may be that you have asked a question no one knows the answer to.

If the wood has been dead and exposed to weather for several years, it is likely to be safe whatever species it is. You can also soak and/or boil it to remove anything that might leach into the water.

Do you have a tank with less sensitive animals that you could test it in?


----------



## supatank (May 26, 2012)

the citrus root has only been dead for the last 2 & 1/2mth. I do have cherry shrimps, but i will feel bad if they ended up dying on me. Do you think it safe if I; boil it, strip the outer layer, bleach it, sun dry it, bake it, sun dry it again, and soak it in prime for a day? btw it not very big, considering it going into a 8gal nano tank.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I think that is overkill! Get the bark off of it--a wire wheel on a drill, a power washer, or a trip to the car wash will help. Then soak and boil, see if that loosens any more bark. Once you are sure the bark is gone, boil once more and it will be more than ready.

The bleach is more likely to hurt your shrimp than the wood is.


----------



## mraqua (Aug 2, 2012)

You may use, but my experience says I use some citrus wood for my aquarium, but its effect the water chemistry, so after adding please test you water parameter frequently.


----------

